# Does anyone have spots that don&#039;t produce?



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

I've got two. Biggest being a south facing hill, roughly 9000' long and 140' in elevation from top to bottom, facing south, field at bottom so no shade, lots of huge ash trees and poplar, bunch of little elm at the bottom. I've checked it for 10 years and never found more than a handful of grays. I ch ck it several times in the spring and just don't find much. Know I'm the only one that hunts that hill. 
The other is a doozy. Kinda a low area but warms up quick. There are 6 apple trees, easily 30" dbh, and 2 huge American elms, both 30" trees and died 3 years ago. Basically 6 old apple trees and 2 elms in a field and I've never found a mushroom once. I've been looking basically daily through mushroom season and not found anything. I've got a number of elms I've checked and not found any around. Odd. Anyone else have any oddities?


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Yes woods i have hunted for years have just quit growing shrooms have checked them last few years n nothing. Have talked to other people in area n their woods aren't producing either. These woods are all surrounded by crop fields i think the pesticides are killing off the shrooms


----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

One of my best spots is 50 feet from the edge of a field. Strange.


----------



## guff76 (May 2, 2014)

Who knows maybe they just die off after so many years. That has been the only thing i could think of


----------

